# how can I direct a .exe file to look for a different location?



## william_90 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi
i've the game Warhammer: Mark Of Chaos, and just got its expansion "battle march", 
the expansion requires the original game which i have it,

but when i double click on setup.exe, after two short loading stating "configuring windows installer..."
an error comes saying: cannot locate install location of "warhammer mark of chaos, upgrade cannot proceed" 

after error u have the finish button of install shield wizard

my guess is the original game is not on my "add or remove programs" list in control panel thus nothing in registry so thats maybe the reason battle march cant find it

if im right - is there any way to register this game in registry 
if im wrong - then how can I direct the setup.exe to look for a different location?

thank you


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try running the setup as a administrator, right click on the .exe file and select run as administrator from the list.

You could try reinstalling the original game.

If you have any crack or no-cd fix installed the expansion pack will not install.


----------

